# My cat Gus turned 19 in May



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

However, he didn't seem like he cared. Last year the vet told me he was staring to have kidney failure, but not unusual in an old cat.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday Gus.  You are beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> However, he didn't seem like he cared. Last year the vet told be he was staring to have kidney failure, but not unusual in an old cat.



Hey Debodun, it's been a long time. Nice to see you again. Yes, Gus looks like he's getting on.

I remember Adam. I always thought he was so handsome. I even saved a photo of him:


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

They were brothers - Adam was always a gentleman. I felt very badly when I have to have him euthanized, but he had abdominal lymphoma and got to the point he couldn't stand up. Gus, however, is a little hell-raiser and full of mischief.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

*DEB!!!  Welcome back.  What do you think of the new digs?  Happy birthday Gus.*


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

I though the page looked different. Just one more thing to adjust to.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I though the page looked different. Just one more thing to adjust to.


A couple people have left.  Matrix switched us over a week or so ago.  It takes some getting used to, but there are some good features.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2019)

deb...have had a couple old cats that had kidney issues.  Important that they drink a lot of water.  They usually do.  Lost the last one at 20 yrs old.  She drank a lot of water for the last probably 5 years of her life.  Got a crazy long haired calico now.  She's young.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)

Liberty said:


> deb...have had a couple old cats that had kidney issues.  Important that they drink a lot of water.  They usually do.  Lost the last one at 20 yrs old.  She drank a lot of water for the last probably 5 years of her life.  Got a crazy long haired calico now.  She's young.


20, my goodness!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2019)

RR...had a big wonderful gray Persian that was probably 22 or 23.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2019)

Missed ya Deb...Welcome back!


----------



## johndoe (Jul 11, 2019)

May as well sign him up as a member of Senior Forums.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey Debo. Welcome back. 
We missed you. 
Nice cats.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Gus!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday Gus!


----------

